# Kyocera 1700+ druckt elendig langsam



## mudderbaimer (6. Februar 2003)

Moin Moin

Ich hab da ein Problem ich hab hier nen Kyocera 1700+ stehen und der druckt ziemlich langsam (n Dokument mit 58kb kann da mal locker so ne halbe Stunde dauern). Betriebssystem ist Windows NT 4.0. Treiber hab ich jetzt glaube ich schon mindestens 10 mal neu instaliert, auch die der Emulierten Geräte gut und gerne auch mindestens 3 mal, daran kann es also eigentlich nicht liegen, der Drucker hat hat zwar jetzt 27635 Drucke runter aber das ist ja keine wirkliche Zahl für ein solches Gerät. Im Bios hab ich auch schon gerumfuhrwerkt. Auch keine Änderung, hab jeden Drucker auch schon mit dem Deleter gelöscht, auch nix und mir fällt echt nicht nichts mehr ein. Achso noch ne Info auf dem Digital Display springt immer zwischen bereit und es wird gedruckt oder zwischen wartend und es wird gedruckt hin und her.

Danke schon mal im vorraus

Mudderbaimer :|   :#


----------

